# Hopper codes for 40.0 remote



## Aki (Jan 20, 2014)

Dish installed Hopper this morning. I can't find the code for Sony Aux. I called Dish and they're saying maybe the new remote control 4.0 is not compatiable with the sony aux system. They don't have the codes for this remote. What should I do? Can Sony help me?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you try the auto-mode? There is an option for when you don't have or know a code... to cycle through several until one works.


----------



## Aki (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah I tried that and it didn't work. The actual problem is that Dish Network has not created codes for this remote that are compatible with Sony sound system. Hopefully someone comes with the code soon...Thanks!


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

The Hopper remote is a learning remote. Did you try teaching it with the Sony remote?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Aki,
Like GravelChan stated, you can teach the 40.0 remote to learn. Here is the link to better assist you: http://www.mydish.com/support/40-remote?WT.svl=gsearch_results&_ga=1.238690880.1709082953.1390418358
Thanks


----------

